# More puter stuff



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Most of the time I use Linux. I also use 'Winders.

When I use 'winders for antivirus I use two free programs that together according to slashdot and some other sites I visit....

work better that any bought version.

I use Avast

www.avast.com/

and AVG

http://www.grisoft.com/doc/1

I also used in conjuction

Spybot for spyware,

http://www.safer-networking.org/

and I use adaware for other nasties

www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

I use ccleaner for cleanups.

www.ccleaner.com/

These programs are for my Winders setup and keeps everything ticking along quite smoothly and all work together fine.

Wanna know the best part?

ALL of them are free. Even the Antrivirus programs and the updates. I have an extensive computer network in my home consisting of a large server, 5 destops, 4 laptops, print servers, 2 lazer jets, 3 lazer printers, streaming video and music to everything, both wireless and wired....

My setup has been jammin for a cople of years with no problems using the programs I mentioned for winders...

All of my 'puters dual boot in winders and Linux.
Linux for the most part just runs and runs...Does not require all the winders does...

Do ya want a free killer photoshop program?

Google for GIMP and download the winders version...

Do ya want a killer office program as good as MS winders stuff?

Go to open office.org and download the winders version

Doya like the IM stuff?

Google for Gaim and dl the free version...


ALL the stuff I just showed you is safe, no popups, viri or other nasty that usually comes with free programs.

ENJOY!
_________:nerd:


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I found that Avast! wasn't free after the trial period. :huh:


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

I have used the free version for 3 years now never paying a dime. Dl the FREE version.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not a fan of avg anymore - too much of a resource hog. 

Interesting that you're running two anti-virus programs at once. Normally they will conflict with one another and give a bunch of false positives. One of the things that I have read early on with computers and still see it today is that you should _not_ run two anti virus programs. If you do have more than one installed I would only let one program monitor the system. Letting both monitor the system could cause problems.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I was using the free version, but when it timed out after 60 days I couldn't find where to register it for continued use to save my life! I did find it now however.

It's interesting that you are using two antivirus programs at the same time. This used to be considered a no-no since they could interfere with each other, but hey, whatever works. :T

Mech answered while I was typing!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have also use two for many years without any issues. AVG and McAfee :dontknow:


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

I still use two with zero problems.


----------

